# Who's sprinting at GTI?



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to the Sprints. I've only ever done it once before (at GTI Festival at Santa Pod, 2001) and it was great fun.

For anyone who's done/seen it at GTI Intl, are cars matched by class when they race or is it just whoever lines up against each other?

Who else is planning to give their car a thrash?

Rob


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Meeeeee ;D

On AMD's stand but its right by the start line so we can nip out.

Assume it was like Santa Pod, just line up and go?


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

If its the same setup as a few years ago when i last sprinted, its just line up and go, although the results are put into different categories ie:

MK1 Golf Standard,
MK1 Golf Modified etc

I think they did a seperate class for other VW cars like Audis and Seats etc, and also a seperate class for forced induction cars.

I'm getting Revo'd on Sat and (weather permitting) doing a before and after run on the Sun.

See you there!

Gareth


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Rob,

I'll 'ave you off the line any day!

But you'll beat me when we get in the cars though ;D 

Especially if they do "special cokes" ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> I'll 'ave you off the line any day! Â
> 
> But you'll beat me when we get in the cars though Â ;D Â  Â


I'm not sure about our respective power/weight ratios, so I'll starve myself til Sunday


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I'm not sure about our respective power/weight ratios, so I'll starve myself til Sunday


 :-X


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I may lose my drag strip cherry on Sunday......


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

So what's the deal on a good start then? Never really "dropped the hammer" from a standing start ie: 3K revs then drop the clutch - can the std clutch take it?

What's the ideal? 3/4K revs then drop the clutch fast whilst flooring it......?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Fastest TT i saw today was a black MTM chipped car 6 sec flat. Vlastan,Sundeem and Dave all did the 1/4 mile not sure of their actual times though.
Came home regreting not doing it  so if you go do the 1/4 mile it Â£6 a run or was it five.
Got some pics of em and will post in a while


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Both did approx 7.5 seconds. Sundeep lead the way but Vlastan came back at the final to win the TT trophy. 100,000 turned out to see race of the century ;D

Nice bullett holes Sundeep ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Was it easy to sneak off the TTOC stand to go sprint?

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Never went back to the TTOC stand again.

The organisers were chasing people a lot if they wanted to go back.

We had the sprint after 3 pm so by the time we finished (me and Sundeep) the 3 runs each including the waiting, 1 hour was almost gone.

So much fun the sprints.

Here are my times (Revo TT):

1st Run 7.7secs 15.23
2nd Run 6.35sec 14.65
3rd Run 6.67secs 14.81

The first run was a disaster as I made a bad start and my gearing 2nd to 3nd took me 2 secs!! 

I wish I could go back tomorrow for more!!

The best sprints were the MTM RS6 with about 550 bhp and an S reg A4 with nitrous!! The A4 won from the start with a big gap...he got 0-60 in just over 4 seconds!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> The first run was a disaster as I made a bad start and my gearing 2nd to 3nd took me 2 secs!! Â
> 
> The best sprints were the MTM RS6 with about 550 bhp and an S reg A4 with nitrous!! The A4 won from the start with a big gap...he got 0-60 in just over 4 seconds!!!


Disaster! looked like V was combing his hair as S took off! 
There ws a better sprint...twin engine v6 Golf 0-60 just shy of 3s.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

...don't believe I missed race 2 and 3. Had to leave early to avoid the crush. Good times guys in race 2 and 3.

TTotal got me a life subscription to Sailing Monthly Magazine also ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

start line









times 0-60 for TT and RS4










Nik and Sundeep


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

> ...don't believe I missed race 2 and 3. Had to leave early to avoid the crush. Good times guys in race 2 and 3.


The sprint was totalt brilliant....

On the staright traffic light race
my 180 fwd v Nik's 225 quattro (both recently revo'ed)

Run 1 : 0-60mph in 7.39secs, 1/4 mile in 15.58 secs
Run 2 : 0-60mph in 8.50secs, 1/4 mile in 16.18 secs
Run 3 : 0-60mph in 7.71secs, 1/4 mile in 15.85 secs

ESP OFF ON ALL RUNS

Run 1 : Starting from the left side, I won the race ...although nik was trying to have a chat with the race marshall.. or so he claims Â : almost no wheelspin at all, very clean run all the way up.

Run 2 : On the right (which turns out to the the slipperly side with much more loose gravel), better start for about 10cm and then a full second of wheel spin whilst quattro nik is already long gone.... oh and the handbreak still partly on for half the run.. doh !

Run 3 : Back on the left side, where we are both held by the marshalls on the red light for an age ! (apparently waiting for the photgrapher to do his stuff.... whilst saying good by to our clutch's !) a very even start, this time I only had a slight bit of wheel spin aafter the start line, but it becomes very clear of the quattro advantage in such situations, as in that moment of wheel spin the quattro surges ahead and is gone.......

As for the times, an improvement to last year (non-revo) but my best was 16.1 secs for the quarter mile, although Audi claim 15.9secs is possible as standard.. so Revo did make a 'marginal' difference on track but not very much, although it would have been better to up against a standard 225, to so if a 180 revo is a match for a standard 225.. but on a sprint track, "quattro" remains a great start line advantage

great fun nethertheless, and a fun day !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Pics
http://www.wak-tt.com/gtiint2003/gtiint2003.htm


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

My best of 3 runs on Sunday was 5.22 and 13.61. I think I could have got below 5 seconds without any problem, but only realised after getting the result graphs that I was changing up at 58 mph! My car revs to 7300 before cutout and the power is certainly there, but I must have lost half a second when changing up from second to 3rd.

Never mind, GTI Festival is only a month away


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Rob, is your clutch uprated? My runs on Sunday (with all our luggage and a crate of Stella in the car!) were:

1. 0-60 in 6.10 (14.4 quarter mile): Clutch smelling
2. 0-60 in 6.36 (14.8 quarter mile): Clutch smelling worse
3. 0-60 in 7 ish (15.2 quarter mile): Clutch not a happy bunny.

I wasn't riding the clutch or anything daft like that, it just seemed to ride a little by itself. The times getting progressively slower and the worsening smells made me think it might need uprating?

My car has Revo and 1700 miles on the clock.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> My best of 3 runs on Sunday was 5.22 and 13.61. I think I could have got below 5 seconds without any problem, but only realised after getting the result graphs that I was changing up at 58 mph! My car revs to 7300 before cutout and the power is certainly there, but I must have lost half a second when changing up from second to 3rd.
> 
> Never mind, GTI Festival is only a month away


But you can't get 60 mph unless you change to 3rd! This is the TT gearing. It was the same issue with the Passat I had before.

And with every gear change you introduce .5 seconds delay.

Have a look below.










Also my clutch never smelled in the 3 runs. So I was fairly gentle.

SaTT Nav, I think that you car is still too new to achieve much and the clutch suffered because of this. Although, you managed good times due to thrashing the clutch!

A revo TT should be able to get about 6 secs 0-60


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nick, I didn't realise they gave you a graph like that - now I'm gutted I didn't run! Does anyone know if you get the same from Santa Pod?

On your graph, you seem to be travelling at 5-6mph at 0 seconds - is this the same for everyone? Does this mean the times are very slightly out - I guess this is the speed you get before you cross the first beam if you're not right up to the line?

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You always get graphs like this. After all each run costs you Â£6 so at least you have something in paper. It's a shame they didn't record your speed at the end of the 1/4 mile...it was very close to 100 mph.

The other graphs show a bit like this at the beginning, i.e. a few miles ahead, but a bit more linear.

This was my first time on a sprint...and I can't wait till the next run...whenever it will be.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> But you can't get 60 mph unless you change to 3rd! This is the TT gearing. It was the same issue with the Passat I had before.
> 
> And with every gear change you introduce .5 seconds delay.


Vlastan, you are wrong. My car has a raised rev limiter as part of the mtm upgrade.

Does anyone know what the gear ratio is in 2nd and what speed 7300rpm would give you?

BTW, yes I do have an uprated clutch. It's a mtm paddle clutch and the bite off the line is amazing. I was racing against a 450bhp RS4 and he burnt through his standard clutch on our 2nd run (his 3rd).


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan, you are wrong.


Well I suppose it had to happen at some point! : ;D

V,
What RPM did you change up at? The graph is quite interesting as I was expecting the rate of accceleration to descrease just before the gear change (i.e. revving over the optimal change up point) but I don't see it. 
[Edit] Actually after just holding a ruler to the screen perhaps a change at 30mph might be better, whatever rpm that works out at. Of course this is just for your Revo settings and not for everyone regardless of tuner and modification degree as change up points will all vary.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone know how the 0-60 time is measured ?
I assume the 1/4 mile is via breaking a beam at the start and 1/4 mile marker, just not sure how the 0-60 was done.

TIA

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sorry but I can't remember the reading of the rev counter now.

Another silly thing that I did is that the fuel tank was full before the sprint...so this didn't help either I guess.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

..or why we're all suddenly obsessed with 0-60! I thought it was 1/4 time and speed as you crossed the line that was the better indicator of "performance"? ;D

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ..or why we're all suddenly obsessed with 0-60! I thought it was 1/4 time and speed as you crossed the line that was the better indicator of "performance"? Â ;D
> 
> Clive


If this is true then Rob's car is even slower as the difference between his and my car is less than a second. ;D

Also it is well known that it is torque that gives you acceleration and not power! And Rob has only about 30lb/ft more than a revo TT.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't know but from what I saw it looked like a laser in each lane was pointing to the back of each car.

I am assumming that the laser fires a lot of times a second and each time calculates the speed of the car. I then reckon that this is all computed to give the 0-60.

The announcing claimed that the 0-60 and the 1/4 timings were accurate to within 1/100's of a second.

P.S. V - The difference between your's and Rob's may be "only" 1.15 seconds but that is 21% quicker than yours!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> If this is true then Rob's car is even slower as the difference between his and my car is less than a second. ;D
> 
> Also it is well known that it is torque that gives you acceleration and not power! And Rob has only about 30lb/ft more than a revo TT.


Vlastan, i would pay money to see you go head to head with Rob.... he would annihilate you, end of story!!! If you can thrash(and Rob jaw droppingly beat it!!!) a MTM tuned 480BHP RS4 in your Revo TT, then feel free to comment, but untill people start brandishing some GENUINE revo power figures from a decent RR or can prove that this revo bollocks is any good, id keep it zipped, becasue you will be wiping egg off your face when you come off that drag strip with your tail between your legs.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

ROFLMAO ;D

Firstly....sprinting is for muppets and MP prats. The concept of blatting up and down a straight bit of road is an exercise in mechanical Nazi'ism and viagra based penile measurement. :

If they threw in a roundabout at both ends it 'might' be more fun. ;D

Kev, it was a 460 bhp RS4 and he fucked his cluch so badly on that run that it now needs replacing. ;D

Best time I got was 4.9 and that was down to getting it moving and THEN flooring it, completely diff idea to TT. That beat Andy Laws 515bhp RS4 so power has nothing to do with it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> and he fucked his cluch so badly on that run that it now needs replacing. ;D


That was the second run against Rob when his clutch gave up the ghost, im on about the First run where Rob left him standing and also killed his quarter mile time!!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> That was the second run against Rob when his clutch gave up the ghost, im on about the First run where Rob left him standing and also killed his quarter mile time!!


I repeat my previous post about MP muppets who do this as a matter of course, however my sincerest contempt is whole heartedly reserved for the homosexual wannabes who crow from the sidelines.

Glory is one thing....reflected glory is just plain sad.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

> I repeat my previous post about MP muppets who do this as a matter of course, however my sincerest contempt is whole heartedly reserved for the homosexual wannabes who crow from the sidelines.
> 
> Glory is one thing....reflected glory is just plain sad.


lol.....

Mr T.. you crack me up........

don't mess with the man with the "power" (& 4 extra seats with a rather large boot)....

track days.. here we come 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> If this is true then Rob's car is even slower as the difference between his and my car is less than a second. ;D
> 
> Also it is well known that it is torque that gives you acceleration and not power! And Rob has only about 30lb/ft more than a revo TT.


Vlastan - AmD have done my car and it is fast for a chipped car. Beves leaves me for dead, end of story.



> I repeat my previous post about MP muppets who do this as a matter of course, however my sincerest contempt is whole heartedly reserved for the homosexual wannabes who crow from the sidelines.
> 
> Glory is one thing....reflected glory is just plain sad.


Feck - I was crowing Â ;D So was Powell - but he IS a homosexual wannabe ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> If this is true then Rob's car is even slower as the difference between his and my car is less than a second. ;D


Simplifying the maths, a car travelling at 100mph for 1 second would cover 49 yards. That's about how far you would have been behind me as I crossed the finish line ;D



> Also it is well known that it is torque that gives you acceleration and not power! And Rob has only about 30lb/ft more than a revo TT.


Good point Vlastan and and I'm keen to try a remap as soon as Kim Collins gets his new rolling road operational, just to see how lower hp vs higher torque feels by comparison. When Kim was originally setting up the car, he logged 320 hp and 337 lb/ft at Power Engineering, so I know more torque is possible out of my setup.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that Vek got it wrong again. I never doubted that Rob will be faster. I just said that I expected to be even faster than what it achieved. Silly boy Vek! Read first and then comment!! [smiley=jester.gif]

Rob, more torque would be better for you. I think that Mr Handa has about 350lb/ft so it will be difficult sprint for you. But good luck anyway.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> I think that Vek got it wrong again. I never doubted that Rob will be faster. I just said that I expected to be even faster than what it achieved. Silly boy Vek! Read first and then comment!! Â [smiley=jester.gif]
> 
> Rob, more torque would be better for you. I think that Mr Handa has about 350lb/ft so it will be difficult sprint for you. But good luck anyway.


I disagree Vlastan. Â

All the FWD Golf's we saw (bar none) with any semblance of power just ripped the front tyres off the line at Inters yesterday.....even from 2nd into 3rd most of them are still spinning. Â 
As nice as MRK 1V is to look at, Handa does not stand a chance. Watch Scotty's vid of Rob's 2nd and 3rd run against John Roberts and watch the acceleration away in 1st gear into 2nd...........that's it right there - game over man - not even 600 bhp could make up that deficit over a quarter mile! (Illustrated by 300bhp NSX vs 600 bhp Supra in GIS 3)

3rd gear up to 130 mph would be a different story and probably marginal........anyway.....it's all good fun.

I can't believe I'm talking about 1/4 mile times.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Stu,

Yes traction could be an issue of course. No matter how much power or torque you may have, if you can't get it down on the road then you can't achieve much.

This is what happened to Sundeep at the GTI event. In one of his runs he had so much wheel spin that he did the slowest run.

A lot is also down to the skill of the driver as well.

Sorry I didn't manage to see the video from GTI as it will take me ages to download.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I for one, am starting to get a little bored of hearing about Revo.

Its all horses for courses regarding chips & re-maps & driver ability plays a big part in it, but Revo is not & never will be the best route for power & performance gains. Its good, but aint that good.

No-one has posted decent bhp or torque figures for Revo, so the biggest selling point is the stealth factor (many other re-maps are just as stealth though).

Cheap & cheerful power gains of about 30-40bhp is what Revo will provide (no harm at all in that), but please stop trying to compare it with other options that are far superior, cost more money & provide way more significant power gains.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> please stop trying to compare it with other options that are far superior, cost more money & provide way more significant power gains.


You mean like an RS4 

(sorry, couldn't resist ;D)


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Oh and Rob's MTM TT has to be one of the most sorted cars I've seen. If it wasn't for the fact that God decided to 'bless' us with Ethan thats what I'd have done with my TTR, although Â£7k is fookin expensive.

Best mod he did (if we're talking about sprinting) is the MTM clutch. Its bullet proof and allows him to sidestep it and launch well - a lot is skill of course but it helps to have faith in the equipment.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

*LOL* @ Thorney

To$$er  ;D

Buying a more powerful car is indeed another option.

I'm just getting very bored of hearing about Revo this & Revo that. Its becoming very Burberry handbag


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Its becoming very Burberry handbag


Damn, so are you telling me if I get a REVO done, they won't allow me into pubs in Cardiff anymore? *sigh*

Ok, Jabba it is.... PMC, when do I get to test drive yours to see how it feels? I've driven APR and now REVO and need something else to compare


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Next Cardiff piss up buddy. Suggest over the next few weeks  ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Oh and Rob's MTM TT has to be one of the most sorted cars I've seen. If it wasn't for the fact that God decided to 'bless' us with Ethan thats what I'd have done with my TTR, although Â£7k is fookin expensive.
> 
> Best mod he did (if we're talking about sprinting) is the MTM clutch. Its bullet proof and allows him to sidestep it and launch well - a lot is skill of course but it helps to have faith in the equipment.


Cheers Thorney 

I haven't had the balls to sidestep the clutch yet, fearing I'll leave the gearbox on the road. However, I never thought I'd be able to drop the clutch at 5000 rpm without smelling clutch burning afterwards.

Rob


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

I remember the previous time i sprinted at GTi International, a full list of sprint times was published on www.gtiinternational.co.uk - anyone know whether this is going to happen again?

Reason being they "lost" the results for the times the gf went up the strip in my car, and she ain't happy about it cos she reckons she beat me! And no, I didn't pay them...


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

If Audi claim the 225TT official 0-60 is 6.4 seconds then why did Vlastan and AN Other with chipped cars average worse than this ???
Surely you should be pulling in times of 5.8-6.0 secs with a chipped 225. 
Or were you holding back


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> If Audi claim the 225TT official 0-60 is 6.4 seconds then why did Vlastan and AN Other with chipped cars average worse than this


Because Mr Audi test driver a) doesn't care if the clutch expires and b) has as many goes at it as he likes.... in optimum temperature, humidity, altitude etc. etc. no doubt!

Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

and only 2 litres of fuel in the car!  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The test driver probably only weighs 6 stone and and regularly gives himself a DIY enema :


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I think its done through calculations rather than standing starts :-/


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> If Audi claim the 225TT official 0-60 is 6.4 seconds then why did Vlastan and AN Other with chipped cars average worse than this ???
> Surely you should be pulling in times of 5.8-6.0 secs with a chipped 225.
> Or were you holding back


Don't forget these 1/4 mile times with 0-60 include *reaction time* as well so you're always going to get 0.10 to 0.60 of a second difference at least......

That said, it just goes to show how miniscule to the eye half a second is on a road car accelration.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure if this one did or not. I'm sure I saw one guy take a fractional delay and he posted a really quick time. I think they have a timing beam at the start (which cars line up just behind) and one you break at the end so I don't think it's a real drag strip scenario but better for accurate 0-60 timings.

I think..... ???


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

NO reaction time at GTi  saw a MK1 golf metalic orange wait atleast 5 secs b4 he decided to go and still beat the other car on the 1/4 mile and was in the 4 sec bracket 0-60


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

> If Audi claim the 225TT official 0-60 is 6.4 seconds then why did Vlastan and AN Other with chipped cars average worse than this ???
> Surely you should be pulling in times of 5.8-6.0 secs with a chipped 225.
> Or were you holding back


I see where you are coming from, but I posted a best time of 6.10 0-60 with a full weekends luggage in (believe me, the gf doesn't travel light!), all my cleaning gear, a crate of stella and a full tank of petrol. After that the clutch was not particularly happy, so I might have to uprate it.

I'm pretty damn pleased with that though, especially with 1.6k on the clock. It'd be interesting to see what it will do if it was unladen and i lost a couple of pounds... 

Whens the next sprint at Santa Pod? ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Gareth,

Check out post 62 here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=events;action=display;num=1052637333;start=62


----------

